# Bare root tree seedlings for sale!



## Mr. Firewood (Feb 23, 2002)

I am helping out a local high school wood shop class by selling tree seedlings you can view prices Here @ My Website all the $ after costs of the seedlings will be used to get a local fella to bring his portable sawmill to the school to saw two 24"x8' oak logs for use in future projects thanks ~NaTe


----------

